# Audi TTRS upgraded syncromesh



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi guys,

Finally I have made some long awaited progress with the stronger syncromesh. Been meaning to start a thread all week about it but ive been so busy with work I havent had a chance.

For those who dont know me, Im Jason, and I run the TTRS Owners Group on Facebook. Look us up if you havent already.

So lets get right to it.

As some of you may know, the manual ttrs box has a weak 1st and 2nd gear syncro rings.Bone stock and tuned cars have been suffering from premature failure especially with aftermarket clutches.

Now it doesnt seem to matter if you granny the gearbox or shift like a race driver, eventually the syncro will break. I personally am about to go on my 4th gearbox, and everytime its the same problem. Now the annoying thing is, the gearset themselves are always fine, and even with my high power level have not shown any premature wear, its always the syncromesh that lets it down. Ive had it fail whilst sitting in traffic, and ive had it fail whilst launching and doing some quick shifts. Very annoying and very expensive.

See pics below for damage.





























So after it happening again I decided this was getting out of hand. I did my research and found that I wasnt the only one. From england to germany, to canada, australia, and the US, switzerland to name a few, I was finding people with my same predicament. Some guys even said they where parking up their cars till there was a solution. 

Then I came across someone who was smashing gearboxes consistently, and had been through 5 gearboxes. He also was fed up,as was his pal who was having the same issues with his ttrs.

They also did some research, and they decided to make stronger syncromesh rings. Unfortunately for us they only had two sets made, one for each car. I asked him how he was getting on with the stronger syncros, had it solved their problems. He replied, instead of breaking the box every 2-3k, he had now done 15k and no failure, he said it works perfectly.

So I begged and I begged for him to get me some also, or put me in touch with the company. However sadly for us, the people that made the parts for him, was by a friend who owns a building company in germany, and that they made the parts as a favour, as otherwise it would have been really really expensive.

He went on to say that they 3d scanned the original parts and remade them from a special brass mixture.


So, I thought, if a metal building company can make these parts stronger, how hard can it be for me to get a stronger set made, living in the Uk and being a stone throw away from what is known as the f1 motorsport valley. The conclusion? Its been really difficult.

From companies wanting too much money, to not being interested in low production numbers, to others wanting to completely redesign the gearbox.

I had a few knock backs, got offered a complete new gearset for £1600 with a 30 unit minimum order, I finally came across a motorsport transmission company that was willing and able to help.

I explained the issue, and then dropped them off my spare gearbox. They investigated and have come up with the follow solution.

They will make us a stronger double syncro ring set for 1st and 2nd gear for a total of £500 + shipping. 

The plan is to manufacture the rings from a Aluminium Bronze, which is what they make all of their other motorsport syncro rings from. It’s a more expensive material than Brass or Phosphor Bronze, but they found over the years that they give much more durability.

Below is a pic of the parts they would strengthen.











Now heres the snag:

To get this to go ahead, we need a minimum of 15 orders. At last count whilst I did my feasibility research, I had a number of 18-19 sets with homes. 
Also due to me being just an individual, and a fan of the ttrs, I dont have the means to bankroll this project to be able to put the upgraded syncro to the test before offering them up for sale. Im afraid the first 15 people will be the guinea pigs, and will have to take a bit of a leap of faith. Also as this will be a one off custom order once, manufacturing has started, there would be no chance of a refund.

I know this isnt best of scenarios. but at the moment its our only option. Once they are available I will throw them straight into my car for some road testing and can report back to the rest on how things go, before they pay out to get theirs fitted.

Saying all this, going by our german friends results, I feel fairly confident about this upgrade, so I shall also urge anyone who is thinking about this upgrade, or going for more power in the future to seize this opportunity, as we may never another batch. Also if we can get a bigger order in, I can go back to the manufacturer and try to negotiate a cheaper price.

If you have any further questions, or would like to place an order please PM me your email address.

I will be taking monies via paypal, unless ofcourse those who know me are ok with a bank transfer to save on paypal fees (buyer will have to cover paypal fee's). Whichever way is most comfortable to buyers.

And finally to admin. This isnt a advertisment, and im not a company looking to profit. Im just a enthusiast trying to give owners a solution, and hopefully save alot of money in the long run.

Thank You

Jason

Edited to add:

Once the minimum order has been achieved, we are looking at a 8 week turn around time for the parts.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Right order list:

1. Poverty
2. Dave (UK EFR Big Turbo Car)
3. Brandt
4. Tim F (US apr stage 3 car)
5. Gstno1 (US apr stage 3 car)
6. Issam x2 
8. Ross (uk racecar prep shop, ttrs engined skoda yeti)
9. My russian friend (dont know how to write his name its russian letters)
10. Andrew (known as warranty_void on the ttforum)
11. Patrick


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

Are you going to go ahead with the order once you have the allotted amount or is their a cut off date? Just curious.

Thanks


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

Whats that 500= in US Dollars.


----------



## Merlinen (May 27, 2014)

Not4show said:


> Whats that 500= in US Dollars.


It is about ~770-780$ usd


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Right order list:

1. Poverty
2. Dave (UK EFR Big Turbo Car)
3. Brandt
4. Tim F (US apr stage 3 car)
5. Gstno1 (US apr stage 3 car)
6. Issam x2 
8. Ross (uk racecar prep shop, ttrs engined skoda yeti)
9. My russian friend (dont know how to write his name its russian letters)
10. Andrew (known as warranty_void on the ttforum)
11. Patrick
12. Mremg


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

DFW RS said:


> Are you going to go ahead with the order once you have the allotted amount or is their a cut off date? Just curious.
> 
> Thanks


Literally as soon as we hit 15, and have collected money for 15 I will be sending the money on to the transmission company to start the work.



Not4show said:


> Whats that 500= in US Dollars.


Yeah about 770 usd at time of writing.


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

How many labor hours for installing the synchro ? The same as putting a trans?


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

Ginovega said:


> How many labor hours for installing the synchro ? The same as putting a trans?


much more than just remove and replacement of a trans since you have to open up the trans to get new parts in it. also finding someone experienced enough to do it may be a bit of an issue as well depending on where you live.
great to see someone trying to come up with a solution though.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Ginovega said:


> How many labor hours for installing the synchro ? The same as putting a trans?


The last time round my syncro failed a few days before our nurburgring trip my ex-audi techie did the job in 10 hours.

But he did loads of these whilst he was working at audi so knows the ttrs really well. Id imagine your average tuner to take 14-16 hours.

It might be easiest to get your usual garage to remove the box, then send it to a transmission rebuild company to do the job? Its just like rebuilding any other gearbox tbh. And whilst its apart perhaps get the gearset superfinished? Thats what i will be doing with mine anyway.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Right order list update. Just need to find one more home for a kit.

1. Poverty
2. Dave (UK EFR Big Turbo Car)
3. Brandt
4. Tim F (US apr stage 3 car)
5. Gstno1 (034 motorsport stage 3 car)
6. Issam x2 
8. Ross (uk racecar prep shop, ttrs engined skoda yeti)
9. My russian friend (dont know how to write his name its russian letters)
10. Andrew (known as warranty_void on the ttforum)
11. Patrick
12. Mremg
13. Hank iroz x2
15.


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

Merlinen said:


> It is about ~770-780$ usd



500 Euro equals $564.66 US Dollars. The Euro has fallen a lot here lately.


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

Gstno1 said:


> 500 Euro equals $564.66 US Dollars. The Euro has fallen a lot here lately.


"a total of £500 + shipping"


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Poverty said:


> They will make us a stronger double syncro ring set for 1st and 2nd gear for a total of £500 + shipping.



500GBP not Euros.

£500= 770.34 USD


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

Ah got ya, no worries.


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

screw it, i'll take the last spot to get this going...



Poverty said:


> Right order list update. Just need to find one more home for a kit.
> 
> 1. Poverty
> 2. Dave (UK EFR Big Turbo Car)
> ...


----------



## immortal.vash (Sep 13, 2015)

i want to add my name also.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Right order list update. 

1. Poverty
2. Dave (UK EFR Big Turbo Car)
3. Brandt
4. Tim F (US apr stage 3 car)
5. Gstno1 (034 motorsport stage 3 car)
6. Issam x2 
8. Ross (uk racecar prep shop, ttrs engined skoda yeti)
9. My russian friend (dont know how to write his name its russian letters)
10. Andrew (known as warranty_void on the ttforum)
11. Patrick
12. Mremg
13. Hank iroz x2
15. smack_ttrs
16. immortal.vash
17. carbon_rs
18. phillip


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

smack_ttrs said:


> screw it, i'll take the last spot to get this going...




Thanks 

So to update, im just going to now figure out shipping costs to all the respective destinations, it shouldnt be expensive as the boxes will be fairly small, and I already have tons of bubble wrap in my garage that I can use to ensure everyone gets their kit in perfect condition.

I hope to get this done tomorrow work schedule allowing!

Thank you.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

This is a great solution for these kind of problems; which involve a lot of time and money to arrange... And if you have to do it a lot of times it turns into a PITA!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi Poverty, can you please add me to the list? I had expressed interest in these parts when you posted on VWvortex a few months ago. If you don't have a set/spot available, please let me know. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

Here is my question. 

Out of all the people ordering these, have all of you had the syncro gear ring break on you ? If so, are you tuned? Actually if you had them break and aren't on this list it would be good to know.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

hightechrdn said:


> Hi Poverty, can you please add me to the list? I had expressed interest in these parts when you posted on VWvortex a few months ago. If you don't have a set/spot available, please let me know.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Apologies my oversight I thought I had added you on to the list. I'll add you now!


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Poverty said:


> Right order list update.
> 
> 1. Poverty
> 2. Dave (UK EFR Big Turbo Car)
> ...



Right how to pay and the costs.

For my US friends.

$840 which covers the parts, postage and paypal fees.

Canadians

$1109 CAD

Europeans

€729

UK

£524


My paypal details are:

[email protected]

Please include your forum username in the payment notes if applicable so I can list those as paid on the forums.

Thanks


----------



## stormxzx (Sep 22, 2015)

dear mr jason i would really be gratefull 2 u if u can add me 2 the list .. !

i'm really annoyed and suffered from this issue .. ! << i was planing 2 sell my small beast :banghead::sly:


my mail box is in new york .. pls reply if there is a chance 2 have the stronger syncromesh rings :heart: .. :wave:


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

stormxzx said:


> dear mr jason i would really be gratefull 2 u if u can add me 2 the list .. !
> 
> i'm really annoyed and suffered from this issue .. ! << i was planing 2 sell my small beast :banghead::sly:
> 
> ...


Ah that is so unlucky dude! What year is your car?

I'll put you on the list, turn around is 8 weeks from the point of the minimum order being satisfied.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

List updated and with those who have paid. Thanks

1. Poverty - PAID
2. Dave (UK EFR Big Turbo Car)
3. Brandt
4. Tim F (US apr stage 3 car)
5. Gstno1 (034 motorsport stage 3 car)
6. Issam x2 
8. Ross (uk racecar prep shop, ttrs engined skoda yeti)
9. My russian friend (dont know how to write his name its russian letters)
10. Andrew (known as warranty_void on the ttforum)
11. Patrick - PAID
12. Mremg
13. Hank iroz x2
15. smack_ttrs
16. immortal.vash
17. carbon_rs
18. phillip
19. Hightechrdn
20. Stormxzx
21. Tobias


----------



## stormxzx (Sep 22, 2015)

Poverty said:


> Ah that is so unlucky dude! What year is your car?
> 
> I'll put you on the list, turn around is 8 weeks from the point of the minimum order being satisfied.


it's 2012 model opcorn: ..

It's ok bro ,, i understand that i'm a bit late of the first order batch  .. 

I'm very eager and excited to go forward with second order batch as soon as possible .. (pls let us know when we have 2 make the real payment:thumbup

mr.jason truly u did a big favour 4 all tt rs fan's & we all appreciate it :bs::wave: ..



so now , overall .. can u give us an expected timeline of how this all gonna work & go .. i mean when we can expect 2 know about your first experience & impression about the new costume syncromesh rings .. ؟


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Payment sent! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

List updated and with those who have paid. Thanks

1. Poverty - *PAID*
2. Dave (UK EFR Big Turbo Car)
3. Brandt
4. Tim F (US apr stage 3 car)
5. Gstno1 (034 motorsport stage 3 car)
6. Issam x2 
8. Ross (uk racecar prep shop, ttrs engined skoda yeti)
9. My russian friend (dont know how to write his name its russian letters)
10. Andrew (known as warranty_void on the ttforum)
11. Patrick - *PAID*
12. Mremg - *PAID*
13. Hank iroz x2
15. smack_ttrs
16. immortal.vash
17. carbon_rs
18. phillip
19. Hightechrdn - *PAID*
20. Stormxzx
21. Tobias


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

List updated and with those who have paid. Thanks

1. Poverty - PAID
2. Dave (UK EFR Big Turbo Car)
3. Brandt - PAID
4. Tim F (US apr stage 3 car)
5. Gstno1 (034 motorsport stage 3 car)
6. Issam x2 
8. Ross (uk racecar prep shop, ttrs engined skoda yeti)
9. My russian friend (dont know how to write his name its russian letters)
10. Andrew (known as warranty_void on the ttforum)
11. Patrick - PAID
12. Mremg - PAID
13. Hank iroz x2
15. smack_ttrs
16. immortal.vash
17. carbon_rs
18. phillip
19. Hightechrdn - PAID
20. Stormxzx
21. Tobias


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

paid


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

smack_ttrs said:


> paid




Thanks, received!


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

List updated and with those who have paid. Thanks

1. Poverty - *PAID*
2. Dave (UK EFR Big Turbo Car)
3. Brandt *PAID*
4. Tim F (US apr stage 3 car)
5. Gstno1 (034 motorsport stage 3 car)
6. Issam x2 
8. Ross (uk racecar prep shop, ttrs engined skoda yeti)
9. My russian friend (dont know how to write his name its russian letters)
10. Andrew (known as warranty_void on the ttforum)
11. Patrick - *PAID*
12. Mremg - *PAID*
13. Hank iroz x2
15. smack_ttrs *PAID*
16. immortal.vash
17. carbon_rs
18. phillip
19. Hightechrdn - *PAID*
20. Stormxzx
21. Tobias


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi Poverty, just checking in to see if you had enough payments to move forward with production of the synchronizer components? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

1. Poverty - PAID
2. Dave (UK EFR Big Turbo Car) - PAID
3. Brandt PAID
4. Tim F (US apr stage 3 car)
5. Gstno1 (034 motorsport stage 3 car)
6. Issam x2 - PAID
8. Ross (uk racecar prep shop, ttrs engined skoda yeti) - PAID
9. My russian friend (dont know how to write his name its russian letters)
10. Andrew (known as warranty_void on the ttforum)
11. Patrick - PAID
12. Mremg - PAID
13. Hank iroz x2
15. smack_ttrs PAID
16. immortal.vash
17. carbon_rs
18. phillip
19. Hightechrdn - PAID
20. Stormxzx
21. Tobias


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

hightechrdn said:


> Hi Poverty, just checking in to see if you had enough payments to move forward with production of the synchronizer components?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Nearly there, need 4 more payments!


Going to put a deadline on this soon. Might see if we can get a price for 12 kits...


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Everyone who hasn't paid, please pay the man or let him know that you are out. Thanks 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

hightechrdn said:


> Everyone who hasn't paid, please pay the man or let him know that you are out. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



Yep going to put a deadline on this soon. Received another payment so 3 to go


----------



## stormxzx (Sep 22, 2015)

Poverty said:


> Nearly there, need 4 more payments!
> 
> 
> Going to put a deadline on this soon. Might see if we can get a price for 12 kits...


if someone from the list change's his mind .. pls i would like 2 have his chance of paying and be the first of order batch getting the syncromesh ring ?

is't possible .. ?

thanks man ur the best ..


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

stormxzx said:


> if someone from the list change's his mind .. pls i would like 2 have his chance of paying and be the first of order batch getting the syncromesh ring ?
> 
> is't possible .. ?
> 
> thanks man ur the best ..


I can add you now its no problem, let me know and I will send you the payment details.


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

hey jason i just got a payment returned notice from paypal. is the project off?


----------



## jocelynscott22 (Nov 4, 2015)

http://Job4Living.com/?ref=391282

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## ExcessiveBoost (Oct 13, 2002)

Hoping this is still on... add me to the list and we'll get in touch at the end of the week. 

APR Stage 3+ here.


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

is it possible to get on this list still?


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

smack_ttrs said:


> hey jason i just got a payment returned notice from paypal. is the project off?


Hi I just didnt want to convert the payment into pounds when you originally sent the payment as you where one of the first ones and I wanted to make sure we will deffo hit the target and things would be going ahead.

Im emailing the company today to start works and putting a 2 week deadline on anyone else wanting to join this group buy.

So in a nutshell its very much on and I cant wait to get my car back on the road lol.

P.s
I'll send you a pm shortly


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

ExcessiveBoost said:


> Hoping this is still on... add me to the list and we'll get in touch at the end of the week.
> 
> APR Stage 3+ here.


Brilliant will do!


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

nynative14 said:


> is it possible to get on this list still?


Yes just let me know and i'll send payment details.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

1. Poverty - PAID
2. Dave (UK EFR Big Turbo Car) - PAID
3. Brandt PAID
4. Tim F (US apr stage 3 car)
5. Gstno1 (034 motorsport stage 3 car)
6. Issam x2 - PAID
8. Ross (uk racecar prep shop, ttrs engined skoda yeti) - PAID
9. My russian friend (dont know how to write his name its russian letters)
10. Andrew (known as warranty_void on the ttforum)
11. Patrick - PAID
12. Mremg - PAID
13. Hank iroz x2
15. smack_ttrs PAID
16. immortal.vash - PAID
17. carbon_rs
18. phillip
19. Hightechrdn - PAID
20. Stormxzx
21. Tobias - PAID


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Last two funds coming today/tomorrow and order being placed by the end of this week.

Anticipate a january completion date for the syncros to be shipped out!


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi Poverty, did the last payments come in to you last week as planned? Hoping that you were able to place that order...

Thank you


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

hightechrdn said:


> Hi Poverty, did the last payments come in to you last week as planned? Hoping that you were able to place that order...
> 
> Thank you


Yeah we are all set 😎


----------



## Asfaltfretter (Sep 29, 2015)

*hello*

Hello I am Davy from Belgium I also want the ring set . My provider ask 1395euro ceramic synchros . So if its possible to order with this group ? 
I there a delivery time ? I need them really . Maybe I gonna fix my gearbox with oem parts and then later in 2016 the upgrade . 

I drive a DXD clutch stage3 and now the problem is getting worse( single mass flywheel ) .


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi Poverty, what is the latest word/status on the upgraded synchronizers? Do you have a ship date?


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

are these able to be ordered still? I am interested in getting on the list if so. you all got ne nervous lol


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

hey jason, no check in for a couple months. what's the word?


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Are people getting their stuff or did everyone get scammed 780$?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

What happened at the end?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

haven't heard a thing yet. not assuming the worst yet but this is why when i want something i normally just do it myself.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

If you paypal the funds I hope it was for an item and not gifted.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Does anyone have contact info for Poverty (Jason?) outside the forum? Need to check what email address I used for the PayPal payment... I am not assuming the worse, but it is time for a solid update. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

This is pretty weird... I hope everything is OK!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Sorry should have posted on here too i forgot alot of you guys arent on the Facebook group.

Driving atm but this is a update i posted last night.


Sadly not Patrick Weppner, basically the guy i was dealing with before left the company, someone else within the company took over the project. Then recently the new guy said with guidance from the MD they wanted to do more testing and analysis on the steel center ring to ensure they provide us with a product that works.

Ive personally lost interest in this now and spoke to a few people about pulling the plug and returning their money but they said they wanted to carry on for a little while longer and thats the point we are at now.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

:thumbup: :thumbup:

I hope everything solves out for you guys pretty soon and in the best way for everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Poverty said:


> Sorry should have posted on here too i forgot alot of you guys arent on the Facebook group.
> 
> Driving atm but this is a update i posted last night.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the update I am sure that is a breath of fresh air for the guys involved.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for the update Poverty. I don't check Facebook very often... 

I am still interested in seeing if this company can come through. Did they provide any timeline for this additional testing? 

These parts are holding me back from installing the Helix twin disc clutch that I bought a few years ago for my TT-RS...

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

thanks for the update. i'd rather go forward as it would give me the motivation to drop in the wavetrac lsd at the same time, but i'm fine either way.

also do you want to give the fb group link so we can keep track of the project there?


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

smack_ttrs said:


> thanks for the update. i'd rather go forward as it would give me the motivation to drop in the wavetrac lsd at the same time, but i'm fine either way.
> 
> also do you want to give the fb group link so we can keep track of the project there?


Hi guys,

Facebook group link and also the easiest place to get hold of me. Im pretty much on there daily.


https://www.facebook.com/groups/520067678072375/


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

Poverty said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Facebook group link and also the easiest place to get hold of me. Im pretty much on there daily.
> 
> ...


just asked to join.

LET ME IN!


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Update:

Ive got a solution that i hope to put into test very shortly to confirm its effectivness. I have two cars in the UK that I want to try it on to see how well it works.

My own car, and a purely track car running one of hanks big bhp kits.

The engine and gearbox have been pulled out of both vehicles so we just need to get the parts machined and put back together.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Which clutch and flywheel kits/setups are the two test cars running? 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

another month goes by, what's the word?


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Poverty (aka Jason McGie?), any updates? 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Anything from this yet? Or was everyone already refunded?


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Is this "just" a matter of getting the parts properly machined in the correct material? Is this the material: http://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?id=757&step=2

If that is the material, does anyone in the thread have a set of these parts, or better yet, a 3D CAD file of the parts?


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> Anything from this yet? Or was everyone already refunded?


I am still waiting... Giving Jason about 2 more weeks to come through. (I have been in touch with him on Facebook.)

Did other people who signed up for the "group by" get their money back? Does anyone else have a solution in the works?

I did find out that one of the transmission mods being done in Europe is to machine the trans input shaft for a pilot (aka "spigot") bearing and install one in the end of the crankshaft (bar-tek-tuning.com offers this service for example). That isn't a full solution for weak synchronizers or engine vibration/harmonics issues though.


----------



## mremg (May 10, 2015)

Just bumping this thread because it's already close to a year. If the parts cannot be sourced, a full refund is much appreciated.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

hightechrdn said:


> I am still waiting... Giving Jason about 2 more weeks to come through. (I have been in touch with him on Facebook.)
> 
> Did other people who signed up for the "group by" get their money back? Does anyone else have a solution in the works?
> 
> I did find out that one of the transmission mods being done in Europe is to machine the trans input shaft for a pilot (aka "spigot") bearing and install one in the end of the crankshaft (bar-tek-tuning.com offers this service for example). That isn't a full solution for weak synchronizers or engine vibration/harmonics issues though.


I have been refunded. Can't speak for others. 

I can't speak for Jason about a solution being in the works but a lot of us are using Sachs 4 puck with stock DMF as its been proven by Hank Iroz that it doesn't blow the synchros apart. You should also use OEM trans fluid and overfill by 1/2 liter. 

-Patrick


----------



## mremg (May 10, 2015)

steelcurtain said:


> I have been refunded. Can't speak for others.
> -Patrick


Lucky you. I didn't receive a refund and I tried contacting him via email but no response.


----------



## NamesLucky (Aug 16, 2016)

So are the syncros a huge problem at APR stage 2? Has anyone found a solution to this problem for stage 2 power levels, I'm looking at coming from a subaru WRX to something like a TTRS and one of the reasons is the weak transmission of the subaru.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

mremg said:


> steelcurtain said:
> 
> 
> > I have been refunded. Can't speak for others.
> ...


Sorry I havent seen any email from you? Send me another one to [email protected] and I can execute your request.

Very sorry about the wait guys, i was about to pull the plug on this myself and refund everybody but then meeting with the boss of the R&D at the company everything moved forward positively.

Im happy to say that the syncros are now ready.

Ofcourse should anyone need a refund that isnt a issue and I'll happily deal with the request.

I can only be sincere with my apologies at the length of time this has taken, but in happy and confident with the product to the point that im now selling my dq500 box on (dsg ttrs box).

In the meantime since the syncro upgrade, I had another syncro failure, and this time it was really bad. Big chunks of teeth gear missing, loads of shrapnel and debris in the box, diff seized etc, it was nasty and pretty much killed the box. We got my spare box and managed to make one good box out of the two, however its still very noisy and will require a new box.

It's difficult getting hold of a ttrs box these days so having to cast my eye further at tiguan gearboxes too.

Ive found one and will fit the syncro upgrade to that. Also fitting the syncro upgrade to a IMS850 track car, who has also gone through 3 gearboxes. A race car prep company will be doing all of the work.

For everyone who has ordered please send latest upto date shipping details to [email protected]

Please include your username.

Thank you for your patience


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

NamesLucky said:


> So are the syncros a huge problem at APR stage 2? Has anyone found a solution to this problem for stage 2 power levels, I'm looking at coming from a subaru WRX to something like a TTRS and one of the reasons is the weak transmission of the subaru.



I would say its a combination of driving style, usage and clutch combo.

Over on the owners group we have had several stock cars now around to 50-60k miles mark who have had syncro failure.

Audi have really let us down on that respect, the cost of the parts to them is peanuts and just not fit for purpose. But then they do pay like $5 per piston...(and those are failing along with injectors on tuned cars too)


----------



## mremg (May 10, 2015)

Poverty said:


> Sorry I havent seen any email from you? Send me another one to [email protected] and I can execute your request.
> 
> Very sorry about the wait guys, i was about to pull the plug on this myself and refund everybody but then meeting with the boss of the R&D at the company everything moved forward positively.
> 
> ...


I emailed you again with my username and PayPal address.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

mremg said:


> I emailed you again with my username and PayPal address.


Seen it, replied, refunded.

Sorry about any hassle.


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

Does that mean u have one available?

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Jason (aka Poverty) , please respond to me via Facebook or email. I've now requested a refund and haven't heard back from you in quite some time. If you do actually have the improved synchronizers ready to ship, then send me pictures and information (proof) of the upgrades. If you can do the later, then I am open to you shipping me the parts. However, this needs to be concluded one way or the other asap. 

Thank you 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Poverty said:


> Seen it, replied, refunded.
> 
> Sorry about any hassle.



Jason McGhie (aka Poverty), I have been trying to contact you via FB Messenger and email for the past month and haven't received a single reply from you. Please contact me now, so that we can work out a resolution.

Forum members, if someone has contact details for Jason (phone # and address), please PM with the information. He has not responded to me since late August... 


Thank you


----------



## gengo (May 13, 2013)

hightechrdn said:


> Jason McGhie (aka Poverty), I have been trying to contact you via FB Messenger and email for the past month and haven't received a single reply from you. Please contact me now, so that we can work out a resolution.
> Forum members, if someone has contact details for Jason (phone # and address), please PM with the information. He has not responded to me since late August...
> Thank you


Have you tried posting to the TT-RS Facebook group that (I think) Jason manages?

Hope you get your refund, bud.


----------



## sfosanjay (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: Synchro*

Jason,
Just caught this thread as I was looking for failed synchros. My TT RS just had a synchro failure. Sent you a PM. Let me know if you have any spare after so many refunds.

-- Sanjay


----------

